# MJ Services Pic Thread



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, here's my pic thread. Just started offering plowing service this year....I got the whole plow thing done, now I'm just waiting for the snow so I can pay myself back. I'll update this thread as I get more pics. Here's just one as a tease.

Meyers 7'-6" classic mount, E60, nite sabers.....not thrilled with this set up, but it'll work for now. I have less than $2000 in to it as of today, so long as it doesn't break. Needs some paint and a little patch job on the skin. I also have a strip of rubber stall mat and some flat bar to use as a flapper on top.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Got to start somewhere! Heck i paid 1K for my truck and plow and 5 years later am still using it!


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

meyers pumps are pretty reliable the only thing you have to watch out for is the angle cylinders,hoses and solenoids. Iif the pump was rebuilt within the last few years you should be okay but im always learious about used plows cause someone can always throw in "used" parts.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Good start, Now pray for snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

maverjohn;1508692 said:


> Good start, Now pray for *no* snow.


Because you have all seasonal contracts.Thumbs Up


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, I've had it with this Meyers set up already. What a pile of crap. I haven't even used it and I can't wait to get rid of it. Nothing has gone right for the install so far. Here, last night I finally think I'm about done when I received the missing harness for the nite saber modules. I get her all wired up and I find that I have one working truck headlight and on the opposite side, I have one working nite saber. But I turn the hi-beams on and both the truck and nite sabers work as they should........so after my dog learned some new cuss words, I believe I've got her pinned down to a faulty change over module. Once I get this thing working, I'm tearing it completely off the truck and starting over. This has turned in to one of the sloppiest instal jobs I've ever completed in my life and I'm embarrassed to have anyone look under the hood. They'll think I'm a drunk. Gonna re-wire the whole thing and make it clean. Here I thought the Meyers was supposed to be tried and true and fairly simple. I shoulda just bought a Fisher.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

There easy just the instructions suck haha but after you do it once its fairly easy


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

chevy2500meyer;1508898 said:


> There easy just the instructions suck haha but after you do it once its fairly easy


I suppose, I'm just venting. I shoulda just sucked it up, went down to the plow store and picked up a complete, rebuilt unit. Instead, I thought I could save a few bucks by piecing it together, but liek you said "used" ended up being a total PITA. I was missing 2 wiring harnesses for the lights, which I technically had but they were for a different truck. I had a heck of a time finding the truck mount then paid big $$ for one when I did find one. Then, It didn't even line up correctly and had to get a few bottle jacks to tweak it into position. Had to get a controller, the one he sold me was no good, now I've got a bad light module. I'm telling you, last night at 9pm I was ready to unbolt the thing, tear the wiring out and trade it in on something else i was so fed up. I suppose it's not Meyers specifically, just me trying to be cheap and then murphy's law kicked in. Hopefully it'll at least push snow properly and not break down halfway thru a storm.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Even new plows we had trouble with the mounting(I worked for a dealer). The wiring is always a ***** because there is "no straight way" of mounting everything and you have to make it work with what you got. Meyers the reliability is there as well as the ease of serviceability. For reliability I would have went new with electrical because once someone else tears it and patches it back together you have a lot of unknowns. So new electrical and a controller is the main concern obviously, as I said they are good plows when their done right.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

well that makes me feel a bit better. If it breaks, I'm gonna blame you!!!!!


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha trust me I've seen it all from the $500 beater yo the $30,0000 new pickup. Its all in the maintenance like anything else.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

3 fingers of jack would help the install, keeps you mellow and not frustrated


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

We pieced together a plow for a friend and it actually went smoothly. I was very hesitant and surpised of the outcome. He had a 98 Ram we put a Fisher MM1 on it, blade was from somewhere, hydraulic pump from another place, the bracketry from another, and the harness from me which i traded a turbo charger for. lol


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Mixture of seasonal and per storm*



grandview;1508699 said:


> Because you have all seasonal contracts.Thumbs Up


I like a good mix of seasonal and per storm.
60% seasonal and 40% per storm.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish i could get mine more like that. I only have 9 drives since i dont have much time and only 1 is seasonal. Wishs for snow!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Timing*



DieselSlug;1509308 said:


> I wish i could get mine more like that. I only have 9 drives since i dont have much time and only 1 is seasonal. Wishs for snow!


Add up your 9 drives and try to get a commercial account that equals them.

Less time = More money

It's a little late in the season but you never know, I had someone sign up with me last year the second week of December.

Just signed up one yesterday and still waiting for answers on 3 bids I put in.

Don't you love clients that wait till the last moment to make a decision.

And of course we might have snow this upcoming Wednesday in CT.

Have a good season.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like a decent setup for your investment at this point, run it for a season and then decide if you want to invest more money and get something else


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Heres some updates. Did a ghetto paint job and made a snow flapper on top. Not my best work, but far from my worst


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I made a snow flap for mine but I have a real hard time keeping the flap down. When driving it flips up and blocks a ton of wind. Took it off for this season and will figure something out next year to make it work.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

DieselSlug;1527871 said:


> I made a snow flap for mine but I have a real hard time keeping the flap down. When driving it flips up and blocks a ton of wind. Took it off for this season and will figure something out next year to make it work.


mine does the same thing. I used an old floor mat from work, it's pretty thin and light. it does flop back down at plowing speed tho so I'm hoping it'll work. if not, at least it didn't cost me anything. And I'm doing my part to "go green" since I saved all that nasty hydro carbon rubber from going to a landfill. So I just saved the planet, I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

MJ Services;1527925 said:


> mine does the same thing. I used an old floor mat from work, it's pretty thin and light. it does flop back down at plowing speed tho so I'm hoping it'll work. if not, at least it didn't cost me anything. And I'm doing my part to "go green" since I saved all that nasty hydro carbon rubber from going to a landfill. So I just saved the planet, I'm kind of a big deal.


At first i made curved channels of flat stock to try and hold the rubber down, works until you plow with it then they bent up. I see one guy with a strip of flat stock along the free hanging ede to provide enough weight to it to keep it down. Might try that..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On my Ploy there's a piece of 2" angle iron that's mounted to the top of the blade that runs the full width, the Snow Flap is next and then a 2" piece of flat bar stock clamps the flap to the angle iron. The flap hangs vertically which helps keep the snow from blowing over.
Not a great pic or drawing but you'll get the idea.....


----------

